# Präsentation mit Laptop



## M-a-e-d-e (9. April 2007)

Ich habe ein Problem, ich habe morgen eine Präsentation in der Schule.
Ich konnte aber noch nicht testen ob alles glatt läuft mit dem Laptop usw.

Also ich habe einen Laptop der einen breiten Bildschrim hat (so 16:9 mässig). (Sony, Windows XP)
Jetzt will ich auf dem Laptop zeigen, wie ich etwas in Cinema 4D modelliere.
Ich weiss aber noch nicht ob das klappt:

Was muss ich einstellen das auf dem Projektor das genau gleiche Bild zu sehen ist, dass ich sehe auf dem Bildschrim? Also kein zweiter Bildschirm erkannt wird.

Und wie wird das Bild auf dem Projektor aussehen wenn ich auf dem 16:9 arbeite. Fehlt dann was, oder wie?

Oder was kann ich tun um eine genau Projektion des Bildes, dass ich auf dem Laptop habe auf die Leinwand zu bekommen?

Bitte antwortet möglichst schnell, wäre euch sehr dankbar!

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## akrite (9. April 2007)

...schwierig darauf eine genaue Antwort zu geben, denn wir wissen nicht welche Auflösung der Beamer/Projektor unterstützt - geh aber mal von 4:3 Seitenverhältnissen aus. Am besten, Du bist morgen(Dienstag nach Ostern ) ziemlich früh in der Schule und bereitest alles vor, dann kannst Du auch vor Ort testen ob Du noch mehr verändern musst.
Wenn Du das gleiche Bild auf dem Projektor haben willst, gehst Du in die Desktop-Eigenschaften > Einstellungen > Erweitert - da solltest Du die Anzahl der Monitore einstellen können.
Ich kenne das Problem mit fremden Beamern ;-)


----------



## M-a-e-d-e (9. April 2007)

Ok ja das mach ich.
Hab jetzt auch herausgefunden, wie ich Auflösung usw. ändere...
Habs gerade mit nem anderen Bildschirm versucht und hat geklappt. 
Hoffe es geht auch in der Schule. 
Was ich allerdings nicht geschafft habe ist, dass ein Video auf beiden Bildschirmen gelichzeitig läuft.
Wenn noch jemand dazu ein Tipp geben könnte...

Trotzdem Danke schon mal!


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. April 2007)

Aktiviere den Klonmodus, nicht den erweiterten Desktop nutzen. Dann sollte das Video auf beiden lauffähig sein. Man kann sogar noch praktischerweise bei einigen Treibern die Steuerelemente auf dem Sekundärem Monitor ausblenden.


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

Eigentlich ist das recht einfach... ich kann mich ja so glücklich schätzen in unserer Schule für die Beamerstationen und die zugehörigen Laptops u.a. verantwortlich zu sein und kenn mich damit ein bisschen aus... Ob ein Beamer 16:9 oder 4:3 ist kommt eigentlich auf den Beamer an... die meisten sind beides... je nach eingestelter Auflösung... Manche unterstützen 1280x1024 und andere eben 1600*1200...In deinem Falle wäre der Klon-Modus wohl zu empfehlen, weil du dann auf dem Laptopmonitor arbeiten kannst und es auf dem Beamer zu sehn ist... alternativ kannst du auch nur den Beamer als Monitor nutzen... was allerdings nicht sehr bequem sein dürfte... Die nötigen Einstellungen werden im jeweiligen Treibermenü vorgenommen... also Intel, Nvidia, ATI oder eher seltener: Matrox...
Die Menüs sind recht ähnlich... wenn du sie einmal gefunden hast (Taskleiste unten rechts entsprechendes Symbol) kannst du die entsprechende Methode (Clone bevorzugt) wobei es allerdings auch erweitern (Desktop wird auf Beamer erweitert) oder eben Beamer als einzelnes Gerät. Dort kannst du auch die maximale Auflösung beider Geräte austesten... einfach zu hoch schrauben wie es geht... wenns klappt -> runter bis auf 16:9, das selbe wenns nicht klappt... da muss man sich allerdings einzeln vortasten... und du solltest darauf achten, ob die Grafikkarte es packt auf 2Monitoren OpenGL darzustellen... gf. auf Softwarerendering wechseln... ich hoffe mit diesen "wenigen" Tips kommst du klar 

Edit: falls du ein Video abspielen möchtest solltest du auf die Videobeschleunigung achten, die Probleme bereiten kann (Video schlecht bis gar nicht auf Beamer zu sehen)


----------

